# Bearded dragons makin croakin noise



## billyd (Dec 20, 2008)

ok bit of a weird one some times some of my beardies open there mouth and make like a croaking noise does any one no what this is to me its like that got something stuck in there throat.


----------



## Ruggs35 (Nov 2, 2009)

hi my beardies was doing the exact same thing. Does anyone know what is wrong ? anyways i have taken her to Wylies in upminster who are looking at her now . They have carried out an xray but have found nothing when i spoke to the vet a little while ago he was about to carry out an enderscope (excuse the spelling) i will keep you informed


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi, i think ive read somwhere once that it could be a respiratory infection.

I would get a vet appointment made.


----------



## Ruggs35 (Nov 2, 2009)

just got back from Wylies , vet found nothing while doing the endoscopy , he has said that my Beardie has possible Pneumonia she has been given antibiotics and has to go back on friday 
i would storngly recomend you get your dragon to a vet 

oh and by the way my trip to the vets has just cost £225


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

If the beardie only does it occasionally I would think it's just a vocalisation?


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

:no1:


Ruggs35 said:


> just got back from Wylies , vet found nothing while doing the endoscopy , he has said that my Beardie has possible Pneumonia she has been given antibiotics and has to go back on friday
> i would storngly recomend you get your dragon to a vet
> 
> oh and by the way my trip to the vets has just cost £225


Ouch that is expensive. But worth it if it saves your beardie though right?


----------



## Ruggs35 (Nov 2, 2009)

I agree about the money 
she has antibiotics now so we will see how that goes 

what is "vocalisation" ??? not heard that before


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

A vocalization would be a sound it naturally makes to communicate, more or less. 
In most lizards I'd say that's pretty much restricted to mating calls and threat/stress displays (hissing, squawking, clicking, etc.) ... I've never listened to a beardie to know how much they usually say. :lol2:


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't actually think beardies are vocal. If the croaking sound is reacurring then I would get her checked out for RI at the vets


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

If they're not typically noisemakers, I agree, check it out. Something quiet like a tortoise, it's rarely good when you can hear them.


----------



## JUSTDRAGONS (Feb 5, 2007)

That would be a respiratory infection mate,does she blow up when she burps/croaks?

What antibiotics did he give you? Baytril or marbocyl?


----------

